# Reggie's coffee corner



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Here we go. And a flat white I just made. I hope to learn how to do latte art one day.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice one, you will have great fun learning and experimenting. Enjoy!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice, neat, tidy, ***** n' span set up


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Nice setup Reggie and appetising cup of coffee there.

Out of interest, what size is your tamping mat ?

Is that your new Espro tamper, how are you finding it ?


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll let you know what size the tamping mat is when I get a chance to measure it.

Yes that's my new Espro, and it has made an amazing difference to my consistency. I'm sure my tamping was never consistent, but it is now, and my espressos are now more consistent, with a good crema - it was expensive, but worth it in the long run as I am wasting less coffee on weak or over-packed extractions.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

The tamping mat is 20cm x 15cm (roughly 8in by 6in).


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Reggie


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice setup Reggie, I am using exactly the same at home.

@Spy have you bought a DTP yet?


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Yep. Just picked it up from JL. Had to wait for them to price match. Just need to unbox and setup


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Awesome! Welcome to the Sage club. I think the DTP is an awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Reggie. To avoid hijacking your thread, I have created a new one for my new setup here: Spy's Home Cafe

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D32155&share_tid=32155&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice setup, and a new toy to play with also. Hope you get on with it.


----------

